
Cleveland Clinic’s coronavirus testing capabilities will have results in hours - vo2maxer
https://www.cleveland19.com/2020/03/12/cleveland-clinics-new-coronavirus-testing-capabilities-will-deliver-results-within-hours/
======
WinterDale
it's really great, that results will be in one hour!

